# Gallons and the general idea (pls help)



## supz (Mar 24, 2004)

im really new.

i read with interest on the web different types of aquatic planted tanks and their pictures.

but i dont know how much is one gallon. 

i have a 2 feet tank. how much gallon is that?


Also, i really dread reading those articles on the web, they're really long~
can someone correct me if im wrong about how the idea is about, when starting to have a planted tank.

1) put in soil, let filter system run for 2 days
2) put in fertilisers, run for 2 days
3) put in plants, run for few days
4) put in fishes


plants needs: soiled fertilsers, light, and some drops of "fertilsers (can be bought in liquid of small solid forms) "

fish: 
1) gives off ammonium (droppings)
2) filter takes ammonium
3) micro organisms in filter / microballs break down ammonium into nitrates
4) nitrates taken in by plants


am i right?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

you say you have a 2 feet tank how tall is it and how wide ? its probaly a 15-20 gallon tank and you said soil ? i dont know anyone that has put soil into their aquarium you could try substrate like flourite or volcanit. Those are two good substrates for a plant tank there are more but i havent used any besides those. oh you might want ot consider what kinda of lights do you have for what kinda of plant setup your going to do most plants require high lights and some plants require low light and so on... so lighting is crucial in setting up a tank... so much to be said so little time


----------



## supz (Mar 24, 2004)

Im really bad at conversion of measurements.
the height's around 45 cm, width 30cm

Actually those "soil" i meant are black sands (those bought in aquarium shops), my bad~

what's substrate like flourite or volcanit?

thanks for your reply, i guess i need more information!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

your fish tank is probally 10 gallons umm could you be more specific with your gravel ? like whats the texture or what is it called ? flourite is a gravel from clay and volcanit is substrate from pumice rocks


----------

